# ini-Datei erstellen



## neus (9. März 2007)

Hallo, ich weiß das Netz ist voll mit Infos.

Ich bin allerdings absoluter einsteiger und meine Bücher kommen erst noch. Möchte aber am WE schon etwas probieren.

Ich habe ein paar Textboxen die gefüllt werden und mit dem Buttonklick sollen die entsprechenden Keywords gschrieben werden.

Kann mir bitte jemand ein einfaches Beispiel (ohne TamTam) geben?

Textbox1.Text wäre zum Beispiel = KONFIGURATION
Textbox2.Text wäre zum Beispiel = Schlüsselwort
Textbox3.Text wäre zum Beispiel = aktiv

Danke für eure, tipps. Das Prüfen ob variable gefüllt ist, spielt erst mal keine rolle.
Ich komme aus dem Bereich PHP und habe dort eine Zeit lang Sachen erstellt und mach das dannach sicher. Jetzt muss ich mir aber erst mal mit Beispielen mein eigenes kleines Vokabluar aufbauen =)

Resulta muss sein: eine c:\test.ini

[Konfiguration]
Schlüsselwort=aktiv


----------



## DrSoong (9. März 2007)

Schau dir dazu mal diesen Tipp hier an, da finden sich alle APIs zum Thema INI-Dateien.


Der Doc!


----------



## neus (9. März 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir dazu mal diesen Tipp hier an, da finden sich alle APIs zum Thema INI-Dateien.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



Danke, aber das beispiel hatte ich auch schon. Nutze das Visual Studio 2005. Aber mir ist es momentan einfach zu komplex aus solchen Beispiel den Unsinn den ich nicht brauch zu erkennen. Egal ob es .NET ist oder nicht, ohne ÜBersicht komm ich da nicht weiter.

Werd ich wohl doch auf meine Bücher warten


----------



## DrSoong (9. März 2007)

Stell deine Frage doch im .NET-Unterforum. Dieses Unterforum hier ist für Fragen bis VB6, .NET ist doch etwas anders aufgebaut. Wenn du dort deine Frage stellst, kriegst du dort Antworten zu .NET.


Der Doc!


----------



## Jacka (9. März 2007)

Doc hat recht!

Aber schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft das schon und du brauchst keinen neuen Tread aufmachen  
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315828/de

Denn ini Dateien sind eigentlich nur Textdateien mit .ini Endung.

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------

